# Large Walnut Tree



## MissouriOutdoors88 (Sep 22, 2014)

Here is a picture of the walnut tree on my land I was talking about the other night. DBH is 34". Since I'm new to this, I'm asking if this is a good candidate for really cool crotchwood or other valuable wood that this tree may have to offer, assuming the inside looks good. Let me know what you think! Do I have a good one here?








​


----------



## MissouriOutdoors88 (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't know why that didn't work but here is the URL:

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2nhzv6c&s=8#.VCNjVyZ0zmI

And another:

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=903yq1&s=8#.VCNkSiZ0zmI


----------



## MissouriOutdoors88 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## MissouriOutdoors88 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## MissouriOutdoors88 (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone have an eye for this stuff? Also, I'm into antiques as well. Is there a forum anyone would recommend for dating furniture and whatnot?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

That style of crotch usually produces beautiful wide feathering. I didn't see the other post from the other night (I don't always view the posts in this section but I find more are being put here for the flexibility of the title)...this would've fit better in Forestry and Milling. 

Thanks for posting the pics.

Check out my website under " the mill" and the drop down of "going to the kiln", there's some wide walnut crotch in there.


----------



## Logan09 (Mar 1, 2014)

My a antique furniture collection for antiques.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Id imagine that youve got a pretty good chance of getting some decent grain patterns out of that, but i defer to Tims expertise. Judging from his posts, hes done this a lot more than i have


----------



## MissouriOutdoors88 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the input. It's quite impressive how thick it is that far up. I've got quite a few other walnuts in the same area but not of that quality. There's several more sections of walnut trees on the farm that I need to look around at tomorrow. I never really looked for them since I've gotten very interested in this, so may find some more. 

I hope my neighbors saw mill can handle a log
Of that width. 

What are some of the biggest/best walnuts y'all have heard of


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a 100 year old black walnut on my property. It's main trunk is at least 30" and it looks very similar to yours. But, I love the tree as a tree and won't be cutting it down anytime soon.


----------



## MissouriOutdoors88 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yea I don't really want to cut any healthy trees down just yet. I'm going to get on the ground and do some more scouting this weekend. Gonna get the local forester out too. Sorry this should have been in the forestry section. Can a moderator move it over there for me?


----------

